# Luders 33



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Anyone have first-hand (or second, or third.....) knowledge of the Allied Luders 33? I am considering stepping up from my wonderful Bristol 29 to something with room enough for the family. We sail on the Chesapeake mostly, but look forward to some blue water sailing soon. Perhaps to Maine.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't think you're going to see much difference in interior volume on the Luders (Allied or Cheoy Lee?). The Luders 33 is an early 60s CCA design; narrow and lots of overhang, which doesn't translate well into interior space.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

And IIRC, the Bristol 29 is probably a bit better in terms of seaworthiness and comfort ratios and all that.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I went on-board the Luders yesterday. Not a bad boat, but I agree with your cautions. For purity of line and sea-kindliness I don't know that I can much improve on my B29. How about the larger Bristols? Do they have the same strengths as the B29? I understand the difference between the first and second gen boats, and steer away from 29.9 and its fellows.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Have you thought about a Bristol 32?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The third generation boats like the 31.5, 35.5 and 38.5 were excellent boats in terms of build quality, seaworthiness and sailing ability, especiallyas compared to the earlier designs (with the 31.5 being my least favorite of that series.) 

I am a very big fan of the Bristol 34 which was a Halsey Herreshoff design and represented a big leap in build quality, seaworthiness and sailing ability over the earlier Bristol 32's. They are comparatively rare boats but I was aboard a nice example last year. 

I have a fair amount of time on and racing against Luder 33's and on Bristol 32's for that matter. While I like the Luders 33 better than the Bristol 32, neither are especially good boats for the Chesapeake (really poor light air ability and really poor behavior in a chop) especially as compared to the Bristol 34. I think that you would be disappointed in both the Luders 33 and Bristol 32 as compared to your Bristol 29. 

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have been looking at both the Bristol 32 and 34 recently. The problem with the 34 seems to be to find one old enough to fit my budget. While there are a number of the 32's in the early generation, I have seen no 34's. When were they built?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

If I remember correctly the Bristol 33 and 34 (the 34 was an improved version of the 33) were built from 1970 through 1976


----------



## wumhenry (Mar 29, 2006)

Bardo said:


> I went on-board the Luders yesterday. Not a bad boat, but I agree with your cautions. For purity of line and sea-kindliness I don't know that I can much improve on my B29. How about the larger Bristols? Do they have the same strengths as the B29? I understand the difference between the first and second gen boats, and steer away from 29.9 and its fellows.


Why steer away from a 29.9?  
I bought one last year, against Jeff H's advice. He was all thumbs-up on the Bristol 34 and thumbs-down on the 29.9, which I don't understand, because the lines are pretty similar.


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

TSteele65 said:


> Have you thought about a Bristol 32?


No real gain in interior volume here. Both the 29 and 29.9 have quarterberths, the 32 doesn't. While there's room for one if it had been laid out differently, it would still be smaller due to the narrow stern quarters of the 32. However, the 32 is very stoutly built and quite seaworthy.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm in LOVE:

YachtWorld.com Boats and Yachts for Sale


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

TSteele65 said:


> I'm in LOVE:
> 
> YachtWorld.com Boats and Yachts for Sale


I agree nice lines and on the Cbay there are a couple w/ new engines for less than 20k.. and IMO nearly as pretty as the B40..

I dont get the Bristol 33 -34 - boxy looking - sorry - may be a better sailor but for tooling around on the bay I would think ithe Luders 33 would make a great boat and Investment. I would sink 30 -40k in a Luders 33 before I would a Bristol 33-34.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

TSteele65 said:


> I'm in LOVE:
> 
> YachtWorld.com Boats and Yachts for Sale


called the broker about this one - it's in great shape, but it apparently has a couple of soft spots in he deck. Nothing major (according to the broker), but it will need attention soon.

Hmmm....it'd be a nice sail down the coast to bring her back to the Chesapeake...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Get a survey... for the few spots the broker knows about, there are a dozen more hiding.


----------



## Alden68 (Mar 21, 2007)

Don't let soft spots scare you....you can get a lot of sailing in before various body parts start falling through the deck (trust me, I know). Then it is just a simple matter of removing the deck skin, replacing the core material and re-applying the skin and finishing off the non-skid. What the hell else are you going to do in off season?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There is a Bristol 34 for sale in Oriental, North Carolina at Triton Yachts. Look it up on Yachtworld. Price is a bit high, but they're like that in Oriental. I bet she will go for quite a bit less.


----------

